# Large pieces of cork..



## Ropes4u (Dec 4, 2002)

I am going to build or have built some new cages about 12 x 12 x 24 tall for a pokie and suntiger. Does anyone know where to get cork that long? I would prefer a nice set of branches but a slab or round will work also..

Thanks, John


----------



## Botar (Dec 4, 2002)

Gail had posted a site that sold large pieces of cork bark at very reasonable prices.  You should be able to do a search and find it... I'd look it up for you but the enchiladas are done.:} 

Botar


----------



## MrT (Dec 5, 2002)

If you cant find her thread, you could send her a PM and she'll fill you in. Gail's a real sweetie. 

Ernie

I found it: www.vandykestaxidermy.com

She said its real cheap, and you get a bunch. Good luck.


----------



## Ropes4u (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks everyone I found what I am looking at Van Dykes.. I am going to call to see if they can get me pieces around 24" long. I have some time to get ready the spiders wont be big enough for the cages for sometime, and I am still looking for someone to build them - I am probably stuck doing it myself.

Thanks again, John


----------

